
Scientists Have Finally Discover the Function of the Human Appendix - napolux
http://humansarefree.com/2014/02/scientists-have-finally-discover.html
======
codezero
Original article from 2007:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022519307...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S002251930700416X)

and more recent one:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1420-9101.2009....](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1420-9101.2009.01809.x/abstract)

via reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/1xkm1x/scientists_f...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/1xkm1x/scientists_finally_discover_the_function_of_the/)

------
x0054
Having an inflamed appendix does not automatically mean you need a surgery,
unless you live in US. In many parts of the world they give you a course of
antibiotic shot first, and its effective in majority of cases. US is way too
surgery happy because of fucked up incentives system. A friend of mine had her
appendix pulled after going to hospital for pneumonia stomach flu. After the
surgery they hushed it up, but it turned out that her appendix was fine and
they misdiagnosed.

~~~
codezero
Anecdotes are anecdotes. The cost/risk of removing the appendix is super low.

My dad had his removed and they ended up finding a cancerous mass. That
doesn't mean it's best to remove it (my point is that your anecdote doesn't
provide any value in the argument for/against removal).

If anything, rather than being surgery happy, the US is probably antibiotic
averse. Rather than throwing antibiotics at the problem, remove what is for
the most part (present article's suggestion excluded) useless, especially if
it's showing signs of causing problems (inflammation, infection, what ever).

------
CmonDev
Scientist: "We have a theory", crappy web site journalist: "now finally
confirmed and validated once and for all!"

